# Simmons Broadhead users



## bowtoater (Apr 27, 2015)

I am planning on hunting with Simmons broadheads next season. I am planning on using my sharpening system with a jewel stick three sided stone.  Can I work from the factory blade angle or do I need to change it? Opinions please thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 27, 2015)

On the jewel stik, yes you can. I think Chris Spikes changed his slightly when he got down the fine side, but you don't have to.


----------



## JBranch (Apr 27, 2015)

I put a shallower bevel on mine with a file to start, but when I used my sharpener like yours, I'm probably back close to factory bevel. I would be happy to run up with you an compare notes or show you how I sharpen mine. Chris said on old heads the bevel was too steep and he thinned his, but the new ones are beveled fine.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 28, 2015)

Martin showed me how to sharpen BroadheAds using a grinder.  That's how I do it now.


----------



## bowtoater (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for info. Jbranch pm me if u want to shoot not to many of us around these parts


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 29, 2015)

I use the method Chris Spikes demonstrated.  Works Great!!

Also hearing very good reviews about the sharpening tool made by Simmons.  Only cost a few bucks too.  I need to pick one up and give it a try as well.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jun 2, 2015)

The new heads have a good angle right out of the pack.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jun 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried the little two wheel sharpener they sell on their website?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 3, 2015)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Has anyone tried the little two wheel sharpener they sell on their website?



That's what I use most of the time for all my heads. Works good on the razorheads .


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 3, 2015)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Has anyone tried the little two wheel sharpener they sell on their website?



I haven't used the wheel, but I've used an Accusharp and it works really well on Magnus 1's.


----------

